# Any ideas how to brighten up my day at AMD ?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its so boring here........

Got to wait

and wait

and wait

and wait

Just a couple of small jobs seems to take forever :?

Any suggestions to what they could add to the reception to make a wait more fun?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I know that feeling.

Go for a walk.....to the burger bar just round the back of the industrial units.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh and a walk around Homebase and Halfords too .. :lol:

Maybe a sandwich in the petrol station is slightly more attractive though?

Oh well another free cocoa and a read of a Porsche magazine again I suppose.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS Just how can they let a phone keep ringing and not answer it?

I have visions of their phone looking like the Carlsberg advert "Complaints dept" years ago :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Run out of teaspoons now so lumps in my cocoa :x


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Run out of teaspoons now so lumps in my cocoa :x


You really are bored aren't you?? :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yup, even answering posts from newbies I'm so bored Paul !


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

See, this is what SONY, Apple et al should show in their PSP & i-pod commercials.

Sod all the glitz and glamour, show someone bored as hell waiting for their car to be fixed. 'Hey with a PSP, your hours will just fly by!'


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well at least I have my laptop and their network I can plug into !

Mart BTW whats a PSP ?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

You could try a bit of Caravan tossing John


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

That would be a Play Station Personal. One of these new fangled computer game consol thingies. It is a bit like an Acorn Electron John. :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

wireless networks in reception areas! now thats progress for you!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers Tony, on the case now 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

head_ed said:


> That would be a Play Station Personal. One of these new fangled computer game consol thingies. It is a bit like an Acorn Electron John. :wink:


Mart, i hate to appear pedantic but it's actually a PlayStation Portable not personal :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

thebears said:


> wireless networks in reception areas! now thats progress for you!


Dale , they have tv and stereo too.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

What are they doing to your car John anything interesting ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just service stuff.............


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

They've got a good DVD about cars in America doing illegal street racing. Might liven things up on the way home mate! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

OOh you've changed your Forum name just noticed


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Just service stuff.............


At least you'll be safe in the knowledge that those strategically shaved monkeys at Audi are'nt doing it


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > That would be a Play Station Personal. One of these new fangled computer game consol thingies. It is a bit like an Acorn Electron John. :wink:
> ...


Damn, I knew I shouldn't have bought from Honest John down at the market.

I am right in saying that that only game available for it is Galaxian though? :?:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Just service stuff.............
> ...


Tony, as I am out of warranty I would never ever visit Audi.

In fact since the car was new I have only taken it to Southampton Audi 3 or 3 times and each time they messed up.

You really dont need to use Audi anymore anyhow even if you are in warranty, the new EEC regs tell us.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> OOh you've changed your Forum name just noticed


Nah. I'm a newbie who's just posted 2000+ posts worth of shite!! :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

TTotal said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > wireless networks in reception areas! now thats progress for you!
> ...


lapdancing girls :?:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Not yet but the rumour is, if I pay enough Jo will do a dance for me


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH

Fox local radio :evil:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Not yet but the rumour is, if I pay enough Jo will do a dance for me


So the foxy gal has here own radio?



TTotal said:


> Fox local radio


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

John

My grass needs cutting if you're really bored :-*


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

head_ed said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > head_ed said:
> ...


You was robbed.

Donkey Kong, Defender, Pac Man & Space Invaders have all been available for a few weeks. If by any chance John still has his pitch, i'd pop down their & demand a refund :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Not yet but the rumour is, if I pay enough Jo will do a dance for me


Is she single?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No Jo is with Adam the Boss


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> John
> 
> My grass needs cutting if you're really bored :-*


Hello Mr W, hows things? Back home now , so sorry no grass cut today


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet but the rumour is, if I pay enough Jo will do a dance for me
> ...


Richard, I suggest you give up humour, thats not in the least bit [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]

:roll:

:wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> No Jo is with Adam the Boss


R's. Thought she looked very pleasant at the Rolling Road day.

Who's Adam. Is he the long haired hippy, always walking round on his mobile, wears big brown John Wayne boots and does the rolling roads?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Too sophisticated for you then....


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

AmD have got the Dukes of Hazzard DVD box set, what more could you want?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Good to see you today John :wink:

He wasn't joking either - there were huge lumps in his cocoa :roll: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Is he still in reception? :?

:wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hopefully not. otherwise he'll be spouting even more shite on here today!! :wink:


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > No Jo is with Adam the Boss
> ...


Adam is the boss/one of the bosses (not sure how the business split after Scott left)

That sounds very much like Adam. :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Bloody hell is TTotal still there


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Remember some light reading for toilet breaks :roll: :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Back in the office now so no more pathetic time filling forum for me!

As they say - I am hardly working .


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > No Jo is with Adam the Boss
> ...


Spot on :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


Especially in that skirt :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

johnnyboy said:


> Remember some light reading for toilet breaks :roll: :roll:


What happened to her N*****s ?


----------

